# Okra ideas



## jbib (Jun 6, 2006)

Just came back from vacation and my okra plants are loaded. Any tips on frying and/or other recipes?


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jun 6, 2006)

While I do not make a habit of purchasing fast or processed food products, when my okra plants start producing, I ALWAYS keep a few boxes of Zatarain's "Jambalaya" & "Gumbo" rice mixes on hand.

Sometimes, after a long day, it's nice to just be able to add some chicken, shrimp, &/or sliced sausages to one of these delicious/spicy mixtures, along with several handfuls of sliced fresh okra from the garden.  Add a green salad & a nice dinner is on the table in about 25 minutes.


----------



## SNPiccolo5 (Jun 6, 2006)

Gumbo is a classic for okra.  It releases a thick substance (sort of like oatmeal) while it cooks and helps thicken it.  Sounds so good...

-Tim


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 6, 2006)

Saute a diced onion in a saucepan.  Add a minced clove of garlic and a tablespoon of tomato paste and saute for a few minutes.  Add a 14 can of tomato and 12-16 ounces of okra.  Season with salt and pepper, cumin.  Simmer until the okra is cooked through.  Add a tsp of lemon juice and serve.


----------



## IcyMist (Jun 6, 2006)

Actually my favorite way is mixing okra, an onion and green beans together and cooking them.    Very simple, but very delicious.


----------



## Shunka (Jun 6, 2006)

I like to combine Andy's and IcyMist's ideas!!!!! This sounds like a plan for my supper!!!


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 6, 2006)

Shunka said:
			
		

> I like to combine Andy's and IcyMist's ideas!!!!! This sounds like a plan for my supper!!!


 
The recipe I gave you was originally a string bean recipe and I made a version with the okra.


----------



## Shunka (Jun 6, 2006)

That is what I thought; I usually add a few slices of bacon, cut up too!! Thanks to you and Icy, I have made up my mind for my supper! But I have to settle with using frozen okra; not quite as good but have found I can't grwo okra here.


----------



## kimbaby (Jun 6, 2006)

I like to batter mine up and fry 'em or use the whole pods in suops,gumbo's 
if you like tomamtoes srewed tom's and okra area good hit, some folks pickle okra, I don't know how...


----------



## Ishbel (Jun 6, 2006)

I only use okra for some Indian recipes I make.  I don't like the 'slimy' result when you fry it, without dressing it in a really nice curry sauce!


----------



## sattie (Jun 6, 2006)

I came across this making some gumbo one day... it suggested to bake the okra for about 5 to 10 minutes, it dries it up so it is not slimey.  However, when doing this, I found the okra to be quite tasty this way...just sprinkle some season salt and bake!  Very good and very simple.


----------



## IcyMist (Jun 6, 2006)

I love the slime and don't care for fried okra.    I know, I am weird.


----------



## Yakuta (Jun 6, 2006)

I do not like Okra slimy either - different strokes for different folks.  I think you got some great ideas and here is another one.  It is in line with Indian cuisine so try it only if you like the spices and flavors in that cuisine.  

Discard the stem of the okra and split it into half (horizonally lengthwise).  Add some oil to a pan (2 tbsp or so, any kind is fine).  Keep the heat on low flame so it's not very hot.  Add some cumin powder, corrainder powder,red chilli powder, paprika and salt to the oil.  Let the spices toast a bit in the oil.  Next add the okras and stir them so that the spices are nicely coating the okras.  

Let the okras cook with the spices uncovered (they will pan fry nicely).  Cook them until the okra is nice and crisp (they will turn a brownish color).  Sprinkle with some lime juice and they are ready. 

Serve it as a side with anything your heart desires.  We normally make this on the side along with Dahl and rice for a delicious and healthy all vegetarian fare-  Yummm now I have to make some.


----------



## Ishbel (Jun 7, 2006)

That sounds similar to a recipe I make, Yakuta. I can only tolerate 'lady's fingers' (aren't they called Bhindi?) 'in Indian/Pakistani/Bangladeshi food.


----------



## Yakuta (Jun 7, 2006)

I am with you Ishbel.  I find them pretty slimy and if they are not spiced up and pan fried until crisp and dried I can't eat them  .  I guess all of us are raised differently with different tastes (some of them acquired and others you learn to love).  Yes we call them Bhindi in Hindi (nice rhyme to that  )


----------



## Ishbel (Jun 7, 2006)

'Indian' food is now considered as British as fish and chips!

Isn't a Bindi also the red mark worn on forehead by some Asian women?


----------



## Yakuta (Jun 7, 2006)

Yep the confusion in some languages.  Bhindi means okra and the H is stressed and Bindi which used to be the sign of a married woman amongst Hindus but now is a fashion statement for all women in India is where the i is stressed.


----------



## Ishbel (Jun 7, 2006)

Thanks for explaining.  A bit like US/UK 'I say tomayto, you say tomahhto'


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jun 7, 2006)

Oh yes - I should have added that when my okra plants are producing I also add sliced pods to any & every Indian curry & Asian stir-fry I make!!  Absolutely delicious!!


----------



## Piccolina (Jun 7, 2006)

I've not actually eaten  a lot of okra, but I hope to experiment more in the future. For now, this is probably the best recipe I've made with it.

*Okra with Garlic and Dill* 

4 tbsp of vegetable or chicken stock (homemade if possible)
  1 ½ tbsp melted butter (I use unsalted) or olive oil (if olive oil is used this dish becomes vegan)
  a pinch of freshly cracked black pepper and salt, to taste (both optional)
  3 cloves of garlic, peeled and finely chopped (or however much you prefer)
  3 tbsp of fresh green onions (spring onions) or chives, finely chopped (optional)
  1 tbsp of fresh dill fawns (feathery leaves), finely chopped
  ½ pound (225 grams) of fresh or frozen (thaw first) okra pods, cleaned trimmed if required 


First preheat your own to 450°F (230° C).

  In a large mixing bowl combine the melted butter (or olive oil), vegetable (or chicken) stock, salt & pepper, chopped garlic and green onions (or chives, if using). Stir together and then add in the okra until it's well coated in the butter mixture. Gently fold the delicate dill fawns through the mixture.

  Place everything into a medium sized baking dish that has been lightly oiled (or use a non-stick baking dish), and cook for half an hour. Check the okra for tenderness after twenty minutes have elapsed, and every five minutes after that. If your pan of okra seems too dry add a couple of tablespoons of warm stock or water to the dish and continue cooking.

  Once done remove from the oven and allow to cool for five minutes before serving. Leftovers will keep, well covered, in the fridge for two or three days, and reheat best in the oven.  

 Serves 4 as a side dish


----------



## sparrowgrass (Jun 7, 2006)

I toss whole okra pods with a bit of olive oil and salt, and grill them. I use a fish basket, so they don't fall thru the grill.  

If grilling is not possible, use a heavy skillet, and just toss the pods around til they are browned and as tender as you like. Not a bit slimey.

My okra is just barely up out of the ground, so it will be a month or so before I get to eat them.


----------



## QSis (Jun 12, 2006)

sparrowgrass,

Do you cut off the tips before you panfry them (in olive oil and salt)?  This sounds good, and I just bought a pound of okra. 

Lee


----------



## mudbug (Jun 13, 2006)

you guys just go ahead without me


----------



## kimbaby (Jun 13, 2006)

sparrowgrass said:
			
		

> I toss whole okra pods with a bit of olive oil and salt, and grill them. I use a fish basket, so they don't fall thru the grill.
> 
> If grilling is not possible, use a heavy skillet, and just toss the pods around til they are browned and as tender as you like. Not a bit slimey.
> 
> My okra is just barely up out of the ground, so it will be a month or so before I get to eat them.


this idea sounds great to me... I love okra


----------



## sattie (Jun 14, 2006)

Yakuta said:
			
		

> I do not like Okra slimy either - different strokes for different folks. I think you got some great ideas and here is another one. It is in line with Indian cuisine so try it only if you like the spices and flavors in that cuisine.
> 
> Discard the stem of the okra and split it into half (horizonally lengthwise). Add some oil to a pan (2 tbsp or so, any kind is fine). Keep the heat on low flame so it's not very hot. Add some cumin powder, corrainder powder,red chilli powder, paprika and salt to the oil. Let the spices toast a bit in the oil. Next add the okras and stir them so that the spices are nicely coating the okras.
> 
> ...


 
Now that sounds yummy!!!!


----------



## sparrowgrass (Jun 15, 2006)

Sorry QSis, I am sure your pound of okra has been cooked and eaten by now.  

I do not trim the tips--just cut the stems off.  I try to get pods that are all the same size, so they cook evenly.

The tips are not stringy or anything.

(I don't take the tips off the green beans either.  I am a busy  woman.)


----------



## QSis (Jun 16, 2006)

sparrowgrass said:
			
		

> Sorry QSis, I am sure your pound of okra has been cooked and eaten by now.
> 
> I do not trim the tips--just cut the stems off. I try to get pods that are all the same size, so they cook evenly.
> 
> ...


 
Oh, sparrow, I didn't cut the okra at ALL, fearing slime would ooze from any cut.  I pan-sauteed them with the stems and ends on, and they were fantastic! We ate them with our fingers, which was more fun.

Liked them so much that I've got TWO pounds to grill over charcoal this weekend!

I may try not cutting the tips and stems of green beans, either!  I'm a busy woman, too, and love eating with my fingers! 

Lee


----------

